
Show HN: Every Wikipedia article leads to Philsophy, I made a JavaScript library for it - BenjaminBini
https://github.com/BenjaminBini/getting-to-philosophy
======
BenjaminBini
Nothing fancy, just an application of this :
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Getting_to_Philosoph...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Getting_to_Philosophy)

